# تأملات الاباء فى أحد الشعانين



## bent el noor (5 أبريل 2014)

من تأملات الآباء
(مت 21 : 1 -17، مر 11 : 1 -11 ،لو19 :29-48 : يو 12 : 12- 19)
(أحد الشعانين) 

أولاً: دخول السيد المسيح إلي أورشليم: 


"ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجى عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين قائلاً لهما: إذهبا إلى القرية التى أمامكما فللوقت تجدان أتانا مربوطة وجحشا فحلاهما وأتيانى بهما. وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما" (مت21: 1-3) 


1-قال القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
لقد خلق إله الكل الإنسان بعقل قادر على الحكمة، له قوى الفهم.. لكن الشيطان خدعه، ومع أنه مخلوق على صورة الله أضله، فلم تعد له معرفة بالخالق صانع الكل.
إنحدر الشيطان بسكان الأرض إلى أدنى درجات عدم التعقل والجهل. وإذ عرف الطوباوى داود ذلك، أقول بكى بمرارة قائلاً: 
" الإنسان في كرامة ولا يفهم، يشبه البهائم التى تباد "
(مز49: 20 )

ومن المحتمل أن الآتان اكبر سناً ترمز لمجمع اليهود.. إذ صار بهيميا، لم يعط للناموس إهتماماً إى القليل، مستخفا بالأنبياء والقديسين.. وقد أضاف إلى ذلك عصيانه للمسيح الذى دعاه للإيمان ولتفتيح عينيه، قائلاً: 
" أنا هو نور العالم. من يؤمن بى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة " 
(يو8 :12 ) .

الظلمة التى يتحدث عنها هنا بلا شك تخص الذهن، وتعنى الجهل والعمى وداء عدم التعقل الشديد. 
أما الجحش الذى لم يكن قد استخدم للركوب فيمثل الشعب الجديد الذى دعى من بين الوثنيين، فهذا أيضاً قد حرم بالطبيعة من العقل.. كان هائماً فى الخطأ، لكن المسيح صار حكمته
" المذخر فيه جميع كنور الحكمة وأسرار العلم " 
(كو2 :3 )..

لذلك أحضر الجحش بواسطة تلميذين أرسلهما المسيح لهذا الغرض. 
ماذا يعنى هذا؟ إنه يعنى أن المسيح دعا الوثنيين بإشراق نور الحق عليهم.. يخدمه فى ذلك نظامان: الأنبياء والرسل، فقد ربح الوثنيين للإيمان بكرازة الرسل الذين يستخدمون كلمات مقتبسة من الناموس والأنبياء. 

2-قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: 
العجيب أن صاحب الأتان والجحش لم يجادلهما بل أطاع.. فكم بالحرى يليق بتلاميذه أن يقدموا له كل شئ. فكان هذا كله لكى يتم 

ما قيل بالنبى القائل: "قولوا يإبنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكباً على أتان وجحش إبن أتان"
(مت 21 : 4، 5) . 

3-قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: 
إذ عرف النبى- أعنى زكريا- حقد اليهود ومقاومتهم للمسيح عند صعوده للهيكل، سبق فحذرهحم معطيا لهم هذه العلامة لكى يعرفوه.

4-وقال القديس يعقوب السروجي: 
زكريا النبى حمل قيثارة الروح وأسرع قدامه يرتل نبوته بإبتهاج.. شد أوتاره وحرك صوته وقال: 
" إفرحى يا إبنة صهيون واهتفى واصرخى لأن هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك. هو عادل ومنصور. وديع وراكب على أتان وعلى جحش إبن أتان "
(زك 9: 9). 
" فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع. وأتيا بالأتان والجحش. ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما. والجمع الأكثر فرشوا ثيابهم فى الطريق وأخرون قطعوا أغصانا من الشجر وفرشوها فى الطريق "
(مت 21 :6 -8).

5-تحدث القديس جيروم عن هذه الثياب قائلاً: 
ثياب التلميذين التى وضعاها على الحيوان إنما تشير إلى تعليم الفضيلة، أو تفسير الكتاب المقدس، وإلى الحق الذى للكنيسة.. فإن لم تتزين النفس بهذه الأمور وتلتحف بها لا تستحق أن تحمل الرب.

6 - وعن أغصان الشجر، أى سعف النخل، يقول القديس أغسطينوس: 
إنها تشير إلى النصرة، فقد كان الرب قادما للنصرة على الموت بالموت وهزيمة الشيطان، رئيس الموت، بصليبه الغالب. " والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين: أوصنا لإبن داود 
مبارك الآتي بإسم الرب، أوصنا في الأعالى. ولما دخل أورشليم إرتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟! فقالت الجموع: هذا يسوع النبى الذى من ناصرة الجليل" 
(مت21 :9 -11 ). 

7-قال القديس كيرلس الكبير: 
سبح التلاميذ مخلص الكل.. ودعوه الملك والرب، وقالوا سلام فى السماء والأرض. ليتنا نحن أيضا نسبحه كما بقيثارة المرتل قائلين: " ما أعظم أعمالك يارب، بحكمة صنعتها "
(مز 104 :24). 


8- وقال القديس أغسطينوس: 
إن السماء هى النفس البشرية، فعمل المسيح الفادى رد للنفس سلامها وتمتعها بأن ترتفع فى الأعالى لتمجد عريسها الأبدى. 

ثانيا: تطهير الهيكل: 
"ودخل يسوع إلى هيكل الله وأخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فى الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسى باعة الحمام. وقال لهم: مكتوب بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص"
(مت21 :12 ،13) 

1-قال القديس امبروسيوس: 
(الله لايريد أن يكون هيكله موضع تلاقى للباعة بل مسكن القداسة، مؤكدا أن خدمة الكهنوت لا تتم خلال التجارة بالدين بل بالبذل الإرادى مجانا). 
ويرى القديس جيروم أن الكهنة اليهود كانوا يستغلون عيد الفصح، حيث ياتى اليهود من العالم كله لتقديم الذبائح، فحولوا الهيكل إلى 
مركز تجارى.. أقاموا فيه موائد الصيارفة ليقدموا القروض للناس لشراء الذبائح، يقدمونها لا بالربا- إذ تمنعه الشريعة- وإنما فى مقابل هدايا عينية هى فى حقيقتها ربا مستتر. 
هذه صورة مؤلمة فيها يتحول هيكل الرب عن غايته، ويفقد الكهنة عملهم الروحى ويحولون رسالتهم إلى جمع المال. 
ويرى القديس كيرلس الكبير أن اليهود وقد انشغلوا بالطقس الموسوى فى عبادتهم فى الهيكل، لم يمارسوه بالروح بل بالحرف الجامد.. فجاء الرب يهدم الحرف ليقيم الروح الجديد. 
ويقول أيضاً: 
( إن كان السيد قد صنع سوطا ظاهراً لتطهير الهيكل ففى الحقيقة أرسل روحه القدوس النارى الذى يحرق أعمال الإنسان القديم ويهب فى المعمودية الإنسان الجديد، ويبقى عاملاً على الدوام ليحطم فينا إنساننا الترابى ويقيمنا سمائيين) . 


ويختم القديس كيرلس الكبير قائلاً:من هم باعة الحمام إلا رجال الدين الذين يبيعون مواهب الروح القدس ( ورمزه الحمامة ) بالمال.. حيث تستخدم السيمونية فى السيامات ( أى نوال درجات الكهنوت مقابل المال )، أو تستغل خدمة الله الروحية للكسب المادى أو الأدبى. 

ثالثاً: تسبيح الأطفال: 
"فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التى صنع والأولاد يصرخون فى الهيكل ويقولون أوصنا لإبن داود، غضبوا وقالوا له أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء. فقال لهم يسوع نعم أما قرأتم قط من أفواه 
الأطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحا. ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة إلى بيت عنيا وبات هناك" 
(مت 21 : 15 -17) 

1-قال الأب موسى: 
(الأطفال الصغار لم يقرئوا النبوات ولا رأوا المعجزات.. لكن قلبهم الصغير انفتح للملك فطفقت ألسنتهم العاجزة تنطق بالفرح الداخلى والمجيد). 

أما رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فقد أؤتمنوا على النبوات، وقاموا بشرحها، وجاء المجوس يؤكدونها، ونظروا المعجزات.. لكن قلبهم المتحجر أغلق أمام الملك فامتلأ غما، وعوض التسبيح صرخوا غاضبين، أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء؟ 
حقاً لقد أعلن الأطفال ملكوت الله المفرح، بينما كشف الكهنة بضيقهم عن ملكوت الشر فاقد السلام. 
وأينما وجد ملكوت السموات فبالتأكيد تكون الحياة الأبدية بفرح.. وحيثما وجد ملكوت الشيطان فبلا شك يوجد الموت والقبر. ومن يكون فى ملكوت الشيطان لن يقدر أن يحمد الله، إذ يخبرنا النبى قائلا: " ليس الأموات يسبحون الرب ولا من ينحدر إلى أرض السكوت. أما نحن الأحياء فنبارك الرب من الان والى الدهر. هلليلويا "
(مز115 :17 ،18 ) 
وعن تركه المدينة وذهابه إلى بيت عنيا وبياته هناك.. يعلق القديس جيروم قائلاً: (كان شديد الفقر، بعيداً كل البعد عن التملق، فلم يجد فى المدينة الكبيرة أورشليم مأوى أو مسكنا إنما سكن عند لعازر وأختيه فى بيت صغير جداً فى بيت عنيا).


منقول


----------

